# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  EV Star, fully autonomous electric mini-bus, GreenPower Motor Company Inc., Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - GreenPower Motor Company Inc.

Contributor - Perrone Robotics, Inc.

Home page - greenpowermotor.com/gp-products/ev-star

----------


## Airicist

GreenPower EV Star introduction

Sep 24, 2018




> Introducing the GreenPower EV Star Min-eBus, a multi-functional, zero-emissions vehicle. 
> 
> The all-electric EV Star is the first purpose-built, electric mini-bus that is completely versatile to meet any operators needs.  It can be deployed for paratransit, executive shuttle, microtransit, vanpool, and many other operations.  
> 
> No matter what the application may be, the EV Star can meet the most demanding route requirements with unmatched efficiency.

----------


## Airicist

GreenPower's AV Star

Dec 17, 2020




> The AV Star is GreenPower's purpose-built, fully autonomous passenger vehicle.

----------

